# Altice One device



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

What's the deal with the Altice One multi-purpose box. It's a modem, router, STB and wi-fi extender all in one.
I have Fios with 2 Tivos and one mini. If I switch to Cablevision, are all my Tivo's now useless? 
I am glad Cablevision finally combined the modem and touter, but I don't need or want a STB built into it. Is it MoCA?
Do I have an option to switch to Cablevision if I want to keep my Tivo's, which all have lifetime. I am not giving that up.


----------



## GolfDude (Jan 5, 2016)

they only give out the one box if you plan to have the triple play package from them and ALL your TV's have hdmi inputs.. if you dont meet those requirements, you will receive the current basic equipment.. they will not allow tivos or any old boxes on the same account as an one box.. its either you go all 1 box and 1 box minis, or ALL old school that allows tivos..


----------



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

GolfDude said:


> they only give out the one box if you plan to have the triple play package from them and ALL your TV's have hdmi inputs.. if you dont meet those requirements, you will receive the current basic equipment.. they will not allow tivos or any old boxes on the same account as an one box.. its either you go all 1 box and 1 box minis, or ALL old school that allows tivos..


Thanks. Sounds like they still don't get it. If I were to use my Tivo's I'd have to use ancient technology. No thanks.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Wouldn't you just _not_ get their box and put a CableVision cableCARD into your Tivo?


----------



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> Wouldn't you just _not_ get their box and put a CableVision cableCARD into your Tivo?


Yes, but then I would have to use their 10+ year old modem and separate router. Fios has it combined in one unit. Cablevision has lied to me multiple times in the past about the router being MoCA, that the modem and router do not need to be near each other, etc. For a typical user, their setup is ok, but not if you run a non-standard setup like most Tivo people do.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

joy_division said:


> Yes, but then I would have to use their 10+ year old modem and separate router. Fios has it combined in one unit. Cablevision has lied to me multiple times in the past about the router being MoCA, that the modem and router do not need to be near each other, etc. For a typical user, their setup is ok, but not if you run a non-standard setup like most Tivo people do.


Why wouldn't you choose to buy your own cable modem and router? I don't know about Altice but with Comcast, the rental savings in the course of a year or so add up to enough to pay for buying your own equipment. And from then on, you're saving money.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Altice now charges for a modem rental ($10 for new customers, $5 for those who had no rental, then they imposed the fee), but provides a "free" optional managed router (that will also broadcast a 2nd SSID for OptimumWifi that you cannot turn off). You can bring your own modem and not pay any modem rental fee, if you want.

No idea what the rental cost is for the AlticeOne as I will never get one as long as my tivo's are still relevant.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

blacknoi said:


> Altice now charges for a modem rental ($10 for new customers, $5 for those who had no rental, then they imposed the fee), but provides a "free" optional managed router (that will also broadcast a 2nd SSID for OptimumWifi that you cannot turn off). You can bring your own modem and not pay any modem rental fee, if you want.
> 
> No idea what the rental cost is for the AlticeOne as I will never get one as long as my tivo's are still relevant.


That's actually pretty cool that Altice will let you use their router for free in exchange for broadcasting their wifi hotspot. I'm pretty sure that Comcast's routers/gateways (which they charge you to rent) have a hotspot turned on by default, though you can disable it if you want. I love having access to those Comcast hotspots on my phone -- they're everywhere.


----------



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Why wouldn't you choose to buy your own cable modem and router?


I heard that they pretty much do not allow anything other than their approved 10+ year old ancient out of date technology equipment.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

joy_division said:


> I heard that they pretty much do not allow anything other than their approved 10+ year old ancient out of date technology equipment.


My parents have Optimum and there modem/router is a newer arris combo..


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

joy_division said:


> I heard that they pretty much do not allow anything other than their approved 10+ year old ancient out of date technology equipment.


Where did you get that info? The










Optimum Online Provided Modem

Scott


----------



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

HerronScott said:


> Where did you get that info? The
> 
> View attachment 32731
> 
> ...


And these are all ancient modems. Nothing even remotely modern.

Plus I still cannot get an answer from them about what router I can and cannot use. Is the modem just for the phone, or does the coax go into that too? It's so much easier with Fios and a single device.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Honestly think you are just looking for excuses here. Who cares if the modem is modern or not. If it achieves the speeds they offer than it is fine


----------



## joy_division (Nov 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Honestly think you are just looking for excuses here. Who cares if the modem is modern or not. If it achieves the speeds they offer than it is fine


Very good point. It just shows the lack of staying up with technology to me, but your point is very well taken.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

Not having seen this thread, I signed up for the Altice 1. A 'tech' rep present at the time told me TIVO and M cards (not S cards) works fine with Altice 1. So a guy shows up (turns out he's a contractor), installs everything. Everything seemed fine, I now had 2 more wifi access points (I kept my AC1900 router plugged into the combo box), could access wifi from my 2 and their 2, and yes, set my own names and passwords. Did have to force my laptop to reconnect. All seemed fine, picture quality on their little boxes, fine. Started to see issues; no composite video output for a couple very old sets. Ok, can deal with that. Then I checked the TIVO's - nothing. They don't even get a 'web' connection, no IP address, so they can't receive data, etc. from the central servers, therefore they don't work. I asked the tech. BTW, I'd been promised a TIVO trained installer. But this contractor had never even heard of TIVO - and left. I tried to get him to call in first to no avail. I spent most of Saturday waiting, then talking to support, who said dispatch would get someone out to me, and call back in less than 30 minutes to tell me when. Nothing. Called them back, another teck tried to no avail. He then offered me an appointment late this coming week. Nearly a week of missing most of my shows, which are on 'premium' channels. Finally set for late Sunday (tomorrow), not late enough to avoid ruining what was left of my weekend plans. Also talked to a manager, after asking for one for 10 minutes. Reminded him that the tech needed to be TIVO trained, but should also bring out a pile of Samsung boxes to reinstall because by then I was convinced the Altice junk would still block TIVO, though I've no idea why. Reminded him to bring the boxes - several times. BTW, another surprise about the 1 - only a single phone jack on the back - I have 2 lines. The tech actually left the Arris cable modem installed just for the phones. What moron forgot you need 2 jacks when they designed the 1? Let alone put something in the Altice 1 boxes that blocks the M card signal? Oh, and didn't tell tech support how stupid they are?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

A "TiVo trained" installer from a cable TV provider? It is to laugh! I have to wonder if even the MSO's who provide their own TiVo versions provide one of those.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm an Optimum subscriber, but I use DSL, so no interest in Altice, but, to hook up a Tivo, isn't it as simple as using a splitter, one to the Tivo (w/cable card) and the other to the Altice box?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

FiOS is better. However, if Altice is cheaper, just get your own modem. Details here:

BYO Compatible modems for Optimum Internet - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums (Page 16)



dlfl said:


> A "TiVo trained" installer from a cable TV provider? It is to laugh! I have to wonder if even the MSO's who provide their own TiVo versions provide one of those.


Comcast has senior techs that know the secret sauce to getting CableCards installed. They're specifically TiVo trained though, just actually competent at doing their job.

I've since dropped CableCard since pay TV has gone down the toilet and is a waste of money at this point.


----------

